# Team Temsik -- a club for ghost trickers



## Clover (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been wanting to make this for-freaking-ever but never knew what to say to start it off so I'm just going to start it off. If you've played Ghost Trick, the DS game by the writers of the Ace Attorney series, come and talk about it!

I have been kiiiiind of a little obsessed with this series ever since I finished it the week after its release. So for like three and a half months yus. I love arts and fic and blathering about the characters.

COME AND TALK WITH ME A LITTLE!
THE NIGHT IS YOUNG, AND SO ARE WE!







"A word of warning: after a certain point this game can be described as a _pile_ of plot twists, so if you're reading this page but want to remain unspoiled, please step lightly." -- from the tvtropes


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 30, 2011)

:D

:D :D

I love this game so much. Characters! Plot twists! I will blather about the characters with you!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 30, 2011)

:D

LOOK AT THIS see everybody should play this game yes


----------



## MentheLapin (May 1, 2011)

AAAAAAAA

This game is beautiful :')


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 27, 2011)

MAY I JOIN I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## mewtini (May 27, 2011)

:D
:D :D
:D :D :D

Yes! EVERYONE MUST PLAY THIS GAME even though I'm barely through the beginning.

Joining!


----------



## Missile (May 30, 2011)

Joining. I got the game on Wednesday and I've already finished it. It's simply _astounding_. The animations are very smooth and fun to watch, the characters are very lovable, and the plot twists are simply fabulous. I love everything about the game. Except Inspector Cabanela.

Yomiel and Sissel. <3


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 30, 2011)

So I _may_ have purchased this game because I needed to use up a gift card before it emptied itself. And it _may_ be arriving in the next few days or so. So I _may_ have to insist that any spoilery blathering be put on hold until I actually get it, in the interest of me not hating every single person in this thread for having fun without me a la the earlier AA threads.

Maybe.


----------



## Butterfree (May 30, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Joining. I got the game on Wednesday and I've already finished it. It's simply _astounding_. The animations are very smooth and fun to watch, the characters are very lovable, and the plot twists are simply fabulous. I love everything about the game. Except Inspector Cabanela.
> 
> Yomiel and Sissel. <3


I didn't like Inspector Cabanela until chapter 15 (?), at which point his broken ribs animation and accompanying discussion made me instantly adore him.

Yes. It is that easy to win me over. Shoot me.

Kratos, the obvious solution to your predicament is playing the game. :o


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 30, 2011)

Kratos Aurion said:


> And it _may_ be arriving in the next few days or so.


That is going to be rather difficult at this point!


----------



## mewtini (May 31, 2011)

Get a ROM, per'aps. :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 1, 2011)

No need, apparently it came early. :D I still can't play it right away because I need to spend all my video game time flailing around with preparations for VGC this Saturday, but I will bring it to the tourney location with me so that I can start playing on the way back!

you're still not allowed to start having fun without me!


----------



## mewtini (Jun 1, 2011)

Whoo! 

We can have fun whenever we want to.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 4, 2011)

Joinjoinjoin~~~ I just got the game, and I'm up to Chapter 16 so far, and it's _awesome._ I love all the characters -- I don't think there's a single one I don't like -- and the puzzles are so fun, if a bit unforgiving at times ($&%@ stealth section...!).

C-can I share some theories? I don't have anything solid, just random scattered stuff, but some things I've been thinking about...

The empty prison cell is suspicious; I'm sure someone was there until some point in the backstory.
Ray is suspicious too. Maybe he's the missing prisoner and was executed?
That pocketwatch... arrrrgh I can't figure out what its deal is. Grr.
I had a theory for quite a while that Sissel wasn't actually the dead body in red! :D Go me~
Am I the only one who seriously feels like saying the blue-skinned people are aliens? Probably wrong, but it's not like it would be a stretch...

That's about all. I can't wait to finish this game and discuss it with everyone~


----------



## Missile (Jun 4, 2011)

Keltena said:


> Joinjoinjoin~~~ I just got the game, and I'm up to Chapter 16 so far, and it's _awesome._ I love all the characters -- I don't think there's a single one I don't like -- and the puzzles are so fun, if a bit unforgiving at times ($&%@ stealth section...!).
> 
> C-can I share some theories? I don't have anything solid, just random scattered stuff, but some things I've been thinking about...
> 
> ...


I certainly hope that you'll enjoy the rest of the game. The ending was great; you're sure to love it.


----------



## Keltena (Jun 4, 2011)

Yesss, I finished the game and I did love it! The twists were fantastic and my theories (aside from the earlier Sissel not being the red-suited guy one) were all wrong, so I must be losing my touch, but hey. It was fantastic. <3



Spoiler



I did think Yomiel's motivation was disappointing, though. A lot of games seem to have the whole 'and then my world view became warped and I thought doing [insert evil thing here] would help' speech from a villain, and it never really satisfies me. If only there was something that made him really have a good reason for the 'revenge'... Oh, well. I liked it otherwise.


----------



## Missile (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. However, I do have to agree about Yomiel's motivation. As much as I like him, I have to admit that his motivation was a bit disapointing and clichéd. However, I actually did feel really bad for him, especially when I heard about his fiancée, Sissel, commiting suicide. Him telling us the story about him being "all alone in the world" with only one friend is a little clichéd too, but Ghost Trick did a great job in making it a very sad story. At least to me, that is. But, dispite his motive for revenge, I felt smpathy for Yomiel.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 5, 2011)

So I spent all of yesterday after the tournament playing Ghost Trick. Finished around five-ish in the morning. Can't really go on about it right now because I've got to get to work on a huge project and have procrastinated more than enough, but _damn_. Just... _damn_.

As you were.


----------



## DarkHydra (Jun 23, 2011)

Kinda late posting but.....*Just YES!*


----------



## nyuu (Jun 23, 2011)

This exists? \o/


----------



## Glace (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't join this already! 

The game has had the best plot I have ever experienced. Period.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2011)

Finished playing the copy Butterfree very generously lent me the other night <3 It was SO good. I'm not very good at guessing the plots of these kinds of things and didn't guess anything right except right at the end when the cat's at the crime scene and I pretty much started yelling "Oh god, THE CAT. I'M A CAT AREN'T I???" to which my housemate responded "o.O???".

Speaking of, this game is _the most fun_ to explain to people who haven't heard of it before. I thought trying to explain the appeal of the PW/AA games was hard, but "so you're dead and you travel through phone lines attempting to solve your own mystery, all the while bringing other people (sometimes adorable doggies) back from the dead, mostly because a talking lamp told you to" is the best plot outline for anything, ever.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 6, 2011)

Am I the only person who, if only for a moment, thought that the solution to the chapter where you help Amelie call her dad was to set her mother's hair on fire with the chandelier?


----------



## Keltena (Jul 7, 2011)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Am I the only person who, if only for a moment, thought that the solution to the chapter where you help Amelie call her dad was to set her mother's hair on fire with the chandelier?


Yes, Kratos. Yes you are.

On that subject, am I the only one who just had to try *a)* putting the seat back while Rindge is driving in the Chicken Kitchen chapter and *b)* swapping the hard hat with the bullet in Chapter 15?


----------



## Negrek (Jul 9, 2011)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Am I the only person who, if only for a moment, thought that the solution to the chapter where you help Amelie call her dad was to set her mother's hair on fire with the chandelier?


No! I spent aaages trying to get the timing right so the candles would burn brighter while the chandelier fell so they'd get her hair.



Keltena said:


> Yes, Kratos. Yes you are.
> 
> On that subject, am I the only one who just had to try *a)* putting the seat back while Rindge is driving in the Chicken Kitchen chapter and *b)* swapping the hard hat with the bullet in Chapter 15?


I swapped the hard hat with the bullet because I hadn't realized you needed to swap the knit hat with the book so that it opened to the right shape. I was like, "Welp, no idea how this could be right, but there's nothing else I can swap with, so--ooh. Ooh. Er. Sorry, Inspector Cabanela. D:"


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 9, 2011)

Negrek said:


> No! I spent aaages trying to get the timing right so the candles would burn brighter while the chandelier fell so they'd get her hair.


This. _Exactly_ this. I _knew_ I wasn't the only one! 



Spoiler



I mean, it's not that unreasonable an assumption, is it? It's not like the fire has to kill her, just make her run for the shower or something! Besides, Emma + on fire = _most hilarious thing_. I was sad when that turned out not to be the right solution. :( And anyway, AAI already proved that arson is an acceptable solution to some puzzles, so why not here?





> I swapped the hard hat with the bullet because I hadn't realized you needed to swap the knit hat with the book so that it opened to the right shape. I was like, "Welp, no idea how this could be right, but there's nothing else I can swap with, so--ooh. Ooh. Er. Sorry, Inspector Cabanela. D:"


I tried this, too. Didn't really notice the thing with Rindge, though.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, me too (on the chandelier thing). I also at another point thought I was supposed to drop it on her to knock her out and kept trying to get the timing right for that.

I also pulled the lever on the seat on my first time with the car thing and spent several attempts thinking you were supposed to stay with him in the car (I didn't realize you could get over to the phone with him). Don't think I did hat-to-the-face until I replayed it, though.


----------



## octobr (Jul 10, 2011)

yomiel's revenge is knit hat themed

oh by the by i love this damn game 

my favorite characters are bailey's ass, the rat, and yomiel's evil grin


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like to join, but I've never played the game (Haven't seen a copy, either, since it came out o.0) except for the demo.
It looks/sounds awesome, though!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 10, 2011)

Just beat the game! It's pretty great.

Regarding the bullet swap: did anybody else leave the knit cap on the cart, because they didn't think the bullet would be a semicircle?

Greatest video ever.


----------



## Missile (Jul 11, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Just beat the game! It's pretty great.
> 
> Regarding the bullet swap: did anybody else leave the knit cap on the cart, because they didn't think the bullet would be a semicircle?
> 
> Greatest video ever.





Spoiler



I did. I wasn't expecting the bullet to look like a semicircle _at all_, so I left the knit cap there thinking that the shape of the bullet would be somewhat similar to the knit cap when it was in that position. When I saw the shape of the bullet, however, I automatically thought that it was the hard hat that needed to be swapped with the bullet, and that the knit cap was there just to confuse us. Of course, the hard hat wasn't the answer...



Oh, I've seen that video before. Personally, I don't think it sounds bad. I rather like it. Anyway, has anybody else seen this video?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes. IT'S A GHOST BALL!!!

Out of curiosity, is there any old Missile fanart?


----------



## Missile (Jul 11, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> Yes. IT'S A GHOST BALL!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any old Missile fanart?


Sadly, I haven't seen any. I'm certainly sure that there is, but old Missile's not all that popular amongst the fanbase, so it may prove to be quite difficult to find fanart of old Missile, if there is any. I searched for fanart on deviantART, and didn't find anything, but I _did_ find this.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 14, 2011)

Spoiler: Chapter 15 bullet swap



I got as far as having the knit hat on the hook, and then I repeatedly _shook it off_ because I didn't think the bullet would be a hemisphere and I didn't think I was done.  I wish it would just show you the bullet even if there's no hat on the hook.





Spoiler: Chapter 10 in the justice minister's office



I also spent a realllly long time trying to actually flip the minister's meds back to him in three seconds.  I did think to try the flag, but I figured that the window for that would be the entire time the jug is shaking, so when that failed I wrote that off for hours before I went back to it.



ALSO!  I want to learn the Panic Dance.


----------



## octobr (Oct 10, 2011)

guys i can't take it anymore that this club isn't alive I just have to

_ghost trick is my life okay_

I am like e-harmony cat girl but with ghost trick

SERIOUSLY

maybe i should just collect alla my and clover's babbling about the universe and drop it here for your 'enjoyment'
LIVE...


----------



## Dragon (Oct 10, 2011)

GHOST TRICK

Yes okay. I beat the game some time in the summer and I have to agree that this has the best plot ever~ And like I do with any good game I went and found all the music on Youtube. Does Informing about the Parting make anyone else really sad or what

Also. Did you guys know in the unused tracks there's an arrangement of Tifa's theme from FF7?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 10, 2011)

Yaaaay the club is alive! :D

And yes, post babblings about the universe!


----------



## Zapi (Oct 10, 2011)

Guhhhh why haven't I found this club yet D:
I just absolutely _love_ this game. Seriously. It's one of the best I've played in a _long_ time. c:

I need to go play the Ace Attorney games now, don't I...


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't stop playing this gaaaame. @_@ I've played it all the way through three, going on four times now, and my favorite chapters sooo many more times. It's a little bit ridiculous.

Even more ridiculous when I derp and can't remember how to solve one of the puzzles. >_>


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 11, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I can't stop playing this gaaaame. @_@ I've played it all the way through three, going on four times now, and my favorite chapters sooo many more times. It's a little bit ridiculous.
> 
> Even more ridiculous when I derp and can't remember how to solve one of the puzzles. >_>


Trust me, _I know_. I've played it three times through and would have played it more if I hadn't lent it to Dannichu last May. (I will (hopefully) be getting it back this Expo, at least. And then there will be replaying.)

(I also seem to compulsively need to replay the Ace Attorney games periodically. Must be something about Shu Takumi.)


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2011)

I kept it for like two months after Kratos lent it to me and played it three times, and then I noticed it was super-cheap on Amazon, was compelled to buy a copy, and started playing it... again.

Does anybody out there want to borrow it from me? Like seriously, I think I need this thing out of my dorm.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 11, 2011)

Negrek said:


> I kept it for like two months after Kratos lent it to me and played it three times, and then I noticed it was super-cheap on Amazon, was compelled to buy a copy, and started playing it... again.
> 
> Does anybody out there want to borrow it from me? Like seriously, I think I need this thing out of my dorm.


I would 0_0
If by "borrow" you mean "have."


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> If by "borrow" you mean "have."


No, not my preciousss! *hisses*

As an aside, has there been any indication whether we can expect a sequel to the game? They definitely left the option open, and it's probably early for them to have announced anything, but. Just wondering.


----------



## octobr (Oct 11, 2011)

If I had an actual copy of this I think I would be playing it every day nonstop. 

As it is, I have to refer to Clover all the time for bits and pieces of detailed info. (I constantly forget important things. Like dates. And words. And items. This is even better because I roleplay a Pointy. ehehehe.)


----------



## Zapi (Oct 11, 2011)

I...I guess I'm alone here, but I've attempted to play the game a second time around, and it really didn't absorb me the way it did the first time I played through, for some reason. :|


----------



## octobr (Oct 12, 2011)

okay you guys asked for it so
uh

be warned it's... nearly forty pages? so um

also it's mostly to do with dick yomiel and fiance sissel so do NOT READ THIS IF YOU HAVE NOT COMPLETED THE GAME jeeze should be obvious
enjoy our... whatevering.

http://pastebin.com/zzB9Ygj1


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2011)

VROOOOM said:


> okay you guys asked for it so
> uh
> 
> be warned it's... nearly forty pages? so um
> ...


So I just read all that (yes, really) and yesss. <3 Yomieeel.

Am I the only person who actually weirdly liked Emma as a character? At first she seems like a stereotypical upper-class lady writing bad romance novels but then 



Spoiler



once we learn about the justice minister it struck me that she has _principles_ and is more than willing to leave her _rich, powerful_ husband when he violates them! And then I was like "ooh, Emma, you're pretty cool. :D"


----------



## Clover (Oct 12, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh you all are the greatest
esp verne

yes i am the gtclopedia, i've replayed it entirely half a dozen times over (iiiin three or four different languages) and individual chapters moreso
and
ramblings yeahhh



Butterfree said:


> So I just read all that (yes, really) and yesss. <3 Yomieeel.
> 
> Am I the only person who actually weirdly liked Emma as a character? At first she seems like a stereotypical upper-class lady writing bad romance novels but then
> 
> ...


why am i surprised
i mean the thing deals a lot with the angst and depression and death parts of it and that's just butterfree bait

I liked Emma from the beginning! _can_ you be just whelmed??
i still want to know how she missed amelie leaving the apartment i mean the front door is right in front of her typing table

i need this from amazon agh
i've found it in gamestop and fry's .... for thirty bucks
it's cheaper on amazon right

my life needs more pointy


----------



## Negrek (Oct 13, 2011)

Clover said:


> i need this from amazon agh
> i've found it in gamestop and fry's .... for thirty bucks
> it's cheaper on amazon right


$15

I liked Emma as well, though she's not one of my favorite characters or anything... there's really no character that I _dis_liked in the game, though, so I suppose that's not saying much.

Edit: Oh, and she missed Amelie leaving the apartment because she was so caught up in her writing, of course. :P I could see something like that happening to me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 13, 2011)

_Finally_ got around to playing Ghost Trick tonight. I haven't gotten anywhere yet, but those are the _most amazingly beautiful_ sprite animations I've seen in my whole life. My eyes are bleeding rainbows right now. *sniff*

Also, all the lampshade hanging (and the actual lampshade) makes me laugh. It definitely has a Phoenix-Wright-esque feel to it.  

_So beautiful_


----------



## Chickensanity (Nov 2, 2011)

I love this game. <3

I've replayed it... oh, many, many times. It's very addictive. A shame it seems to have had low sales. =/


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2012)

I do realize that I'm bumping a three month old thread, but it at least seems still relevant, and I'd like to join this.

This game had possibly the best trailer I've ever seen.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 2, 2012)

The best trailer? Do you mean you haven't actually played the game yet?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 4, 2012)

No, I completed the game. I just really like the intro.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh my God I just finished the game today. Had to brave my mom yelling at me and confiscating my DS /but it was goddamned worth it./ Thanks so much, Negrek, for lending Ghost Trick to me! :D I'm still holyshitting about the plot so many twists asdf it is beautiful.

Also Missile is the best dog ever.

Edit: Also also I actually got all the steps for the bullet-swapping but I never actually witnessed the death again to actually /see/ the shape of the bullet... I kept thinking the folded knit hat would be the right shape and I'd go "No why do you guys all say I suck ;~;" Then I saw its actual shape and swapped it with the hard hat. Am I a horrible person for doing that repeatedly because it amused me so much?


----------



## Negrek (Mar 6, 2012)

:D I told you it wouldn't take you long to finish!

And no, I'm pretty much everybody does the hardhat thing multiple times. (Although I always feel a little guilty about it.)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2012)

That's because I neglected my homework to play for hours straight. Still worth it.

Oh come on, Negrek, nothing to feel guilty about because you can just revive Cabanela! ... and do it over and over and over.
Additionally, was anyone else bothered by Beauty's sixth sense? I thought it would be a major plot device - hell, pretty much everything in this game is - but it just kinda... disappeared.


----------



## octobr (Mar 7, 2012)

it mostly acts as a restraint if i remember correctly -- a la that in chapter 15 where you can't just go around tricking whatever the shit you want (shame, shame). I dunno it's been a while since I played that chapter. 

irrelevantly if anyone is interested because i am an overconfident butt i happen to have written a buncha ghost trick fanfiction


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wasn't chapter 15 where you had to save Cabanela from getting shot by Yomiel, and couldn't use any tricks when Yomiel was looking? You can trick all you want when Beauty's looking; she apparently doesn't notice things moving in the background but can "sense" your presence. Maybe it was to stop you from following them and Kamila, but they already kinda did that by knocking the book out of Kamila's hands so you had nothing to possess.

Additionally now I got my brother to play Ghost Trick! \o/


----------



## Negrek (Mar 8, 2012)

I was kind of surprised that Beauty's thing wasn't given more attention, but oh well, interesting for fanfic purposes. The only time it had any actual effect on the story was to legitimize her being able to fry the bug on the chicken (so her sixth sense clearly extends beyond ghosts), so far as I recall.


----------



## bobandbill (Mar 8, 2012)

It was a point I was also wondering about - it seemed plain unfinished, her sixth sense thing. One of the few complaints I have of the game though.

And yes, even though I realised how to do that puzzle properly I still went with the hardhat to see what would happen. XD


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe she's really damn observant and saw the bug? Pretty sure "sixth sense" refers to sensing ghosts. Actually, it seems that Jowd had some of that too, since he could follow your presence when you were helping him escape from the prison.

Swapping the hard hat with the bullet actually helped me piece the solution together! Since the knit hat was the same shape and all. Then I promptly smashed Cabanela's face in again because it's just too fun to watch. *terrible unperson*


----------



## Negrek (Mar 9, 2012)

It's entirely possible; I don't remember the context all that well.

As for Jowd, I figured it had something to do with his having a core of the dead, which is what allows him to talk to ghosts in the first place; it seems plausible that it might also give him the ability to "notice" them more easily as well.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hm, but Lynne has a core of the dead, too, and she yells "Sissel, are you there?" a lot. You also sometimes have to perform tricks for her to notice you.

I guess Jowd's case was mostly an excuse to lead him out of the prison?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 9, 2012)

In the Jowd case I was under the impression that Sissel just tricked that somehow and Jowd noticed, or that Sissel sent some sort of other signal. I mean, having a core does mean they can talk mentally.


----------



## Zhorken (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, 



Spoiler: Jowd thing



I figured Sissel was mentally calling out to him and he could tell where it was coming from just like with a real sound.  And then I guess Lynne had to ask if Sissel was there because he _wasn't_ announcing his presence.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 14, 2012)

It is beautiful enough said ;~; Thank you Negrek for averting my fate of living life without playing this game!

Oh for the final "trick" is it funny that I can switch Mino with the sweet potato then with a lamp, but not directly with the lamp?

And yeah don't worry I think we all did the hard hat thing, multiple times


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 21, 2012)

You know, the final trick kinda bothers me. I mean, Mino is falling /really/ slowly; I'd figured that, realistically, in the time you get the fountain to spray, it'll already have crushed Lynne.

Anyway, about the sweet potato, Mino, and lamp - really, you can't swap Mino and the lamp directly? I never closely observed it, I think, since I was bent on finishing the game, but I just figured the two objects weren't close enough to swap.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 21, 2012)

No, they were close enough. I tried :/


----------

